# Bigger iPad



## Toby

I read a rumor that there may be a 13" iPad next year. After reading that, I thought of Mooshie78. Would you buy this one?


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> I read a rumor that there may be a 13" iPad next year. After reading that, I thought of Mooshie78. Would you buy this one?


I probably would go for it. My iPad 2 is long in the tooth and pretty slow since the iOS 7 update, so I had been contemplating getting an Air. I just haven't been using it enough to justify it at the moment, and with this rumor I'll probably hold off for a while and see if anything comes of it.

13" seems a bit excessive though, even for my needs. Just an extra inch or inch and a half to the current 9.7" screen would be enough probably. I also hope they keep the 4:3 ratio and don't go 16:9.


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm thinking my iPad 3 is as big as I want to go, bigger is not always better


----------



## mooshie78

I could just use a bigger screen for reading documents without having to zoom and pan around.  an 8.5x11" screen would be ideal.  But I doubt we'll ever see that. 

A little smaller is fine as margins can be cropped etc.  The current 9.7" screen is ok for a lot of the scholarly journals I read PDFs of, but is too small for the ones that are more magazine size and have 2 or 3 columns of text as those require a lot of zooming and panning around to read.


----------



## Toby

LOL! That pic is funny.

Mooshie78- what you said. I was thinking the same thing about the screen size. Good for musicians that want to read music or someone that needs the larger sceen for reading. Maybe it fills a niche, but maybe too big for most people. Then, there is the weight of the iPad. And what about the cost.


----------



## kwajkat

That ipad pro with the 12-13 inch screen is probably going to be targeted for businesses and pros who want a laptop replacement. You know it will be heavier and more awkward carrying around and then there is the price which will probably start at over $1000.  It is going to be interesting to see what the final specs are going to be but for the average person even the apple boys, the cost will probably put it out of reach for most of us!


----------



## Toby

The only thing missing is that it lacks a place to put in a USB drive or a DVD.


----------



## kwajkat

Have to say the new Samsung galaxy note pro 12.2 inch just blows the ipad out of the water at this point. Think Apple is going to have to step up their A game in a big way to match or exceed this device. Don't get me wrong I love my ipads iphone and all i toys but this Samsung really is awesome.


----------



## Toby

If you happen to check in here, can you tell me what you like so much about your Samsung? I've seen some commercials on the Samsung, not sure which one, & they do look really good.


----------



## kwajkat

I like the larger screen especially for watching movies, reading magazines, comics, etc.Reading is nice on the larger screen size wise compare it to the DX kindle and you get the idea. It is very clear and the larger screen makes watching a joy.  The s pen feature is really nice for taking notes or handwriting.  The weight of it isn't too far off of the Air, however, the one thing I find essential is a case with a hand strap. Makes life so much easier when holding it or even any other device. I am not a big android fan but the features that the galaxy pro series has really puts it ahead of the ipad in what you are able to do with the s pen.  The kindle app for android I still find sticky but it does run abit smoother on the kit kat os than previous os's.  The ability to swap out the sd card is nice as it the ability to add an external drive to it. I have movies on several and I just use a micro plug to OTG cable to attach it, bring up photos movies etc to use on the samsung. In that way having unlimited storage is really nice. I will have to convert my itunes movies to play on it until I can find an app that plays itunes movies, but am hoping that Apple and Google come to an agreement to use itunes on the android system.  There have been very few complaints about the 12.2 so I think Samsung really hit one out of the park so to speak.  Apple will really have to step up their a game if they want to match this device with an ipad.

Now having said all of that I did get the samsung galaxy note 3 for a phone and ended up taking it back. One because Verizon has not updated the os to kit kat and two the features such as voicemail that is standard with no charge on the iphone costs extra for android phones. Apple updates their phone and will not allow verizon to "test" it out first so you don't have to wait forever for any updates. Bottom line, yes I loved the 5.5 screen on the note 3 but went back to my iphone 5 because I just missed it. Am really hoping apple comes out with a 5.5(7) inch screen because I will be all over it in a heart beat. That is a nice size for my old eyes to read, etc on it. I also like the 5.5 size for carrying with me when I don't want to take my ipad mini along.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I tried the samsung note pro too. It's nice, the size isn't that bad either. They featured it with a keyboard, much like the surface. I have the note 8, it's pretty nice too. I like the s-pen features. I'm just so used to my ipad, I just prefer it over the samsung tablets. Thy are great devices just the same.


----------



## Toby

Sounds great. It's so nice to have choices.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

With the casing for the iPads getting smaller I would love to see the screens getting larger. The size is ok, but it can be quite limiting sometimes when it comes to productivity. A larger screen would be very welcome in my eyes.


----------



## kwajkat

luvmykindle3 said:


> I tried the samsung note pro too. It's nice, the size isn't that bad either. They featured it with a keyboard, much like the surface. I have the note 8, it's pretty nice too. I like the s-pen features. I'm just so used to my ipad, I just prefer it over the samsung tablets. Thy are great devices just the same.


Without a doubt I agree with you about the ipad and iphones. Can't wait for the 5.6 inch iphone hopefully this fall. I really like that size screen on the samsung note 3. It is a sweet spot for my old eyes without having to tote around a larger device!


----------



## Majigurl

Not me.  I love reading on smaller "book size" devices.  My cell phone is my fav. currently because it's so, well, mobile!  I'm an 'on the go' type of reader.  If I have any spare seconds, I need to be reading!  I have read on an Ipad and found that was too big to stat with. In a pinch it works, but isn't my number 1 choice.  Bigger, for me when it comes to eReaders, isn't always better!


----------



## mooshie78

Well a lot of us tablet owners have eink Kindles for the bulk of our ereading. 

Myself, I read all my novels on my Paperwhite at home or iPhone when out and about.  I read a lot on my iPad, but newspapers and PDFs of scholarly articles rather than kindle books as those just don't display well on small screens.  The iPad also gets a ton of use for net surfing, email, Facebook and games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read on all of my devices.  My current iPad, an iPad Air  , is large enough for me.  I do read a lot of PDFs on it.  And sometimes on my Fire HDXs, both 8.9" and 7".

Betsy


----------



## GirlFriday

kwajkat said:


> Have to say the new Samsung galaxy note pro 12.2 inch just blows the ipad out of the water at this point. Think Apple is going to have to step up their A game in a big way to match or exceed this device. Don't get me wrong I love my ipads iphone and all i toys but this Samsung really is awesome.


I have the Samsung Tab 3 with an 8-inch screen and really enjoy it. I prefer my iPad though for one reason: apps. Android developers are lazy. Many apps still haven't been optimized for the 7/8/10 inch tablets so I'm thinking there will be very few that are going to look good on a 12 inch screen. Don't get me wrong, I love Android, and even have an Android phone, but for Android tablets to be truly successful Android developers are going to have to get their act together. The iPads huge selection of gorgeous apps is one of it's biggest strengths.


----------

